# Birdseye Maple  and  Curly Maple.   Same thing?



## tazhunter0 (Nov 14, 2014)

I probably should know this but I don't.  Is Birdseye maple and Curly maple the one and the same?


I turn mostly antler and have no clue on this.  A customer is wanting Birdseye maple on a pen and trying to figure if I need to order some.  ( already have Curly maple from a trade with local knife maker. )

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2014)

Birdseye maple has small dots (birdseyes or chicken pox, depending on your point of view).  It may also be curly, but that is in addition.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Nov 14, 2014)

I thought so but was not sure.  Guess I will be looking for some Birdseye maple pen blanks now.

Thanks


----------



## WriteON (Nov 14, 2014)

I have few pool cues with Curly and Birds Eye. Both are nice...nicer than straight maple.  1,2,3 are BEM.........#4 is curly


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 14, 2014)

tazhunter0 said:


> I probably should know this but I don't.  Is Birdseye maple and Curly maple the one and the same?
> 
> 
> I turn mostly antler and have no clue on this.  A customer is wanting Birdseye maple on a pen and trying to figure if I need to order some.  ( already have Curly maple from a trade with local knife maker. )
> ...


The short answer is no they are not the same.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 15, 2014)

I have turned a few of each and have found the curly always looks great, the birds eye blank has to have a lot of eyes to really stand out so be picky about the blank.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 15, 2014)

WriteON said:


> I have few pool cues with Curly and Birds Eye. Both are nice...nicer than straight maple.  1,2,3 are BEM.........#4 is curly


#4 could also be known as "Quilted"!


----------



## philb (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's a few examples, not sure the names are right but shows you so variances in just figurings.
Bird's Eye is a seperate one again, but also appears in curly/figured or quilted styles!


----------

